
What Is Your Product Vision Statement? - coadim7
https://startinfinity.com/product-management-framework/product-strategy/defining-product-vision
======
coadim7
'How is this Product going to help people?'

\- Is this the question that all successful large companies ask themselves,
constantly reminding them of their Product Vision Statement? Here are only
some:

Instagram: To capture and share the world's moments.

Google: To provide access to the world's information with one click.

Would like to start a thread where you'll share yours.

